# Morning bottle light.....



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

Just had to snap a couple of pics in the early spring sunshine....[]
  Here's some pontils and whittle and tombstone shaped goodies....
                                                                                           Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmmmmm,...please pardon the out of focus shot above,...I wanted to edit but......Ah well I'll just add two more.[]                  Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

*


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 6, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you Melinda,....I decided to add  a couple of more pics,...the sunshine is beautiful today and we might be going soon to dig a couple of test holes at an old downtown lot we have permission for...[] Enjoy,...                                           Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's what I _think_ might be an old citrate, this bottle is way cool with a lot of character and some amber stirations in the neck.....It came from a spot not far from where we're digging today (or tomorrow)......                                                              Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

Now I'm just fooling around w/ the camera.....[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

*


----------



## CazDigger (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey Joe, something looks strangely familiar with that 1st photo, I can't quite put my finger on it...... 
 I'm really glad to see it go to a good home.
 Mark


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 6, 2010)

Good show, Joe!!!


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 6, 2010)

Great pics Joe[]------Spring Cleaning[8|]------------------Fred.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

I was posting earlier while waiting for Penn Digger Tom to finish working at his restaurant....He caught a bad cold and our dig was ill timed...We gave it the old college try but once we got down below the old rotten wood at this early house site, we found alot of ash, but no real glass...[] Lauren found a doll's foot,[] That was our sum total of finds,....and since Tom still had to drive to Harrisburg sunday, we filled er' in and called it a day. This is what the area looked like.                                                                Joe
 We still will go back to this spot when everyone's feeling better.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: CazDigger
> 
> Hey Joe, something looks strangely familiar with that 1st photo, I can't quite put my finger on it......
> I'm really glad to see it go to a good home.
> Mark


 

 This is the bottle Cazdigger was refering to,....Here's a few better pics that I had intended to post here earlier. Cazdigger (Mark) had some excellent bottles on ebay last week, they were so good that this one got overlooked..(except by me) This was a lucky aquisition at a great price, which rarely happens to me anymore on ebay....(Thank you Mark)   "KENDALL'S AMBOLINE FOR THE HAIR"  super crude and early.[]                                 Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

REALLY crude and in perfect shape,....Hinge mold.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's a couple of pics of some cobalt glass that was supposed to go in the begining of this mixed up multi-post (apologies) ,but instead I'll end with these...Thanks everyone for looking!               Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

*


----------



## madman (Mar 6, 2010)

hey joe great pix and some super nice bottles! thanks for sharing


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 6, 2010)

Tom and I were the sickies today.  Hope you're feeling better Tom.  We both appreciate you securing that permission.  I hated to leave after finding the doll foot and a couple pottery and glass pieces, but I was doubled over and couldn't stay.  Joe did find a clam and Tom found a crock piece, so I think there is potential there. Thanks for the nice lunch.  I am always craving Janel's salads.  I think we'll have more luck next time at my spot.  We can go early in the morning when we're all feeling better.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

OMG,...oops!,...I forgot this one of the neck that really shows the crudity of this guy. (KENDALL's) Again,..sorry for the ADHD type post,....[]                                                                                         Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's a short video of today

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mTDLxKoLQg


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 7, 2010)

Ever notice that some bottle designs just come alive in a particular color.  I mean most people love the cobalt bottles, but sometimes a design just glows in amber just sitting there, and wouldn't have the same affect in any other color.
 Our KT-2 in cobalt works real well in that color.  It's a rich, deep color that is just stunning.  But our KI-3 in amber just works in that color.  I think all the flatbacks work extremely well in Amber.  It's just that design and they come in a range of colors (all from England or Canada) but amber, especially back lit like your bottles are here...just is best, IMO.

 Nice displays in the window.  Natural back light is best...brings out the true colors in all of them.


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 7, 2010)

Great pictures and color Joe ,nice pick up too.  Laur hope you and Tom are feeling better.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> I was posting earlier while waiting for Penn Digger Tom to finish working at his restaurant....He caught a bad cold and our dig was ill timed...We gave it the old college try but once we got down below the old rotten wood at this early house site, we found alot of ash, but no real glass...[] Lauren found a doll's foot,[] That was our sum total of finds,....and since Tom still had to drive to Harrisburg sunday, we filled er' in and called it a day. This is what the area looked like.                                                                Joe
> We still will go back to this spot when everyone's feeling better.


     Joe!----send me some of that dirt to smell[sm=tongue.gif]-[sm=rolleyes.gif]--Fred.


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> *


 
 I used to have a Dr. Pierce's Anuric Tablets with label but sold it according to my records on February 25, 1990 to a Ken Masterson...


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> *


  Joe, I learned something today at the Baltimore show. Just got home BTW. The flask with the star is from the Star Bottling Works in Pittsburg, PA. I know that this came up before on the forum and at that time it wasn't known where it was from or what the star was for. Thought you might want to know. Also BTW, Nice photos of some great bottles. Was looking for you and Laur today at the show. Sorry we didn't get a chance to meet. Maybe next year. Did meet a lot of nice folks from the forum. Hi again to all. You know who you are.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you for solving the mystery and sharing that info Dan!....I really have always liked these bottles a lot and It's great to know where they're from! Keep up the great digs.....[]               Joe


----------



## rockbot (Mar 8, 2010)

Hope you all get feeling better soon. Very nice bottles Joe. Thanks for sharing.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes guys.  I guess it's a good thing we weren't able to go to the show, with two of us down.  I'm still fighting it.  It's a nice, warmer spring day here, though which helps.  More digging is just around the corner.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you for all the kind remarks and interesting input, everybody. I kinda got carried away, and was just in the mood to do a few morning bottle pics.....which morphed into this post....[] 
 I know my picture skills still need some honing, but thanks to this place they ARE improving.....                                             Joe


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 9, 2010)

Had to say thanks to Dan as well for the Pittsburg star info ,Thanks Dan !


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Just had to snap a couple of pics in the early spring sunshine....[]
> Here's some pontils and whittle and tombstone shaped goodies....
> Joe


 Nice pic with lots of whittle


----------



## potstone (Mar 19, 2010)

Very Very Nice !!! There is nothing like "Mother Natures"
 natural light.


----------

